# HP 8460P with MINT+CloudREADY



## theFOoL (Feb 19, 2018)

I just noticed yesterday that I could Dual-Boot both OS's. Didn't know I had to find the EFI File in the F9-Boot from source option in the SSD for MINT but I could boot to CR by just selecting the SSD BUT by selecting the EFI File from MINT I could select the #18 partition of CR to boot so either way is fine lol

Just so happy


----------

